# Index Thread for the Opera forum and the DVD/BR/CD Subforum



## Almaviva

This thread contains hyperlinks to all threads in both the Opera forum and the Opera on DVD, Blu-ray, and CD subforum that can be defined as *reference *threads, that is, those that contain useful information for opera lovers.

In our forum we have a number of past or ongoing projects that have generated a wealth of information. These threads sometimes don't have a recent post and they fall behind to the older pages of the forum. By clicking on the hyperlinks below, members and visitors can easily retrieve these threads.

Our most ambitious project to date is the extensive list of the 272 most recommended operas ever written/composed. This list is not a list of "best" operas since this is a subjective concept, but rather, a list of the operas that our members recommend the most, in order of preference.

http://www.talkclassical.com/11676-talk-classical-top-272-a.html

The above list has generated a thread with most recommended DVD or Blu-ray versions for each of the top 100 operas:

The Talk Classical most recommended DVD and blu-ray versions of our top 100 operas

There is now an ongoing project to establish the most recommended CD versions for the same operas:

http://www.talkclassical.com/15315-talk-classical-most-recommended.html

When the above project is complete, we will continue the list with both DVD/blu-rays and CD most recommended versions for operas 101-272, check this space in the future for a link.

There is also a short list for some notable operettas:

Talk Classical list of Most Recommended Operettas

Next, we have a thread that contains detailed explanations (and often video examples) for the most important opera terms, including for example instruction on what constitutes a passagio, vibrato, trills, etc., what are the operatic vocal ranges (a.k.a. fachs), etc. This thread is very useful for those interested in learning about operatic vocal techniques:

http://www.talkclassical.com/14321-opera-terms.html

We have a thread that lists several sources for streaming opera. Members and visitors can find here web sites that contain opera video or audio files either for free, or for a fee:

http://www.talkclassical.com/12314-streaming-media.html

Similarly, there is a thread for recommendations of operas that have been uploaded complete on YouTube:

Recommended Complete Operas on YouTube

Also, often members want to locate a libretto either in original language, or in translation. The following thread contains links to web sites that are good sources to locate opera libretti:

http://www.talkclassical.com/12128-librettos-online.html

We have in Talk Classical a long-term project that intends to gather extensive and in-depth information about some operas. These threads are much more informative and deep than the usual wiki article on these operas. Progressively this list will grow, but currently there are two of these profound analyses of important operas (The Opera In-Depth Project):

La Traviata

Die Tote Stadt

A new and ongoing project is using the same concept to explore in-depth the career of notable operatic artists. So far we have just one but the list will grow:

Rosa Ponselle

We have six threads that intend to celebrate great operatic artists for their voices (great male and female singers of the present and the past) and in the case of some of these outstanding artists, also for their striking good looks (Lovely sopranos, lovely tenors/baritones):

http://www.talkclassical.com/13891-great-female-singers-past.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/14020-great-male-singers-past.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/14049-great-female-singers-present.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/14050-great-male-singers-present.html

Loveliest female singers

Handsomest male singers

Another way to celebrate our opera artists is to recognize them on their birthday:

http://www.talkclassical.com/13193-happy-birthday-opera-artist.html

This thread contains video clips of mainstream (meaning, not filmed opera) movies that have used music or scenes from opera:

http://www.talkclassical.com/10541-opera-music-mainstream-movies.html

This thread is for noteworthy news from the opera world:

http://www.talkclassical.com/9473-opera-news.html

The following thread talks about upcoming DVD and blu-ray releases:

http://www.talkclassical.com/13675-future-opera-releases-dvd.html

This is an interesting thread that lists stage directors and their works, with comments on the quality of their directing:

Operatic Stage Directors

Frequently new opera fans ask questions about how to start, what to see next, etc.
Here are four threads that address some elements of these questions (and of course, don't forget to consult our list of 272 most recommended operas for which there is a link above):

Recommendations for a relative new listener
Make me a real opera fan
What should someone completely new to opera listen to?
How to start appreciating opera?

It is always useful to provide a link to our Terms of Services, which members should uphold in order to remain in good standing:

Guidelines and Terms of Services

And don't forget to consult our Subforum, where you will find hundreds of reviews and recommendations for CDs, DVDs, and blu-ray discs, organized by composers. This is the link to the subforum, followed by a link to the guidelines for the use of the subforum:

Subforum: Opera on DVD, Blu-ray, and CD

http://www.talkclassical.com/12552-ground-rules-sub-forum.html

More index items may be added in the future. If you have a suggestion for a hyperlink that should be part of this list, send a PM to moderators Jhar26 or Almaviva.


----------

